# Moving and/or deleting photos problem



## dulaurence (Feb 11, 2015)

I have been culling over 10,000 photos to get rid of photos not wanted. After deleting from hard drive about 700, all of a sudden I cannot delete any photos. I get the dialog, "The file named “30318162-H1-H5YHHL7R.JPG” could not be moved to the Trash folder." I am using a separate internal hard drive to store my photos, and I just noticed that any photos stored on my main drive can be deleted. So, I tried moving some photos from Hard Drive 2, where my photos are stored, to the main drive, and i get the dialog, "Can't move elected photos." I'm going nuts trying to figure out a solution. Checking Hard Drive 2, all permissions are Read & Write for everyone. Help!!!


----------



## clee01l (Feb 11, 2015)

I think it is possible to get the Trash folder "full" on the drive.  Moving images to "Trash" does not delete them from the disk.  I think OS X sets limits on how much of the disk can be trash.  If you empty the Trash can, the images will be deleted from the disk and you should be able to resume the culling process.


----------



## Modesto Vega (Feb 11, 2015)

Are you positive the drive itself is not full or nearly full?


----------



## dulaurence (Feb 12, 2015)

clee01l said:


> I think it is possible to get the Trash folder "full" on the drive.  Moving images to "Trash" does not delete them from the disk.  I think OS X sets limits on how much of the disk can be trash.  If you empty the Trash can, the images will be deleted from the disk and you should be able to resume the culling process.



Thank you for responding. The Trash is empty. Still can't delete any pictures, unless deletinhg from the main drive.


----------



## dulaurence (Feb 12, 2015)

Modesto Vega said:


> Are you positive the drive itself is not full or nearly full?



Thank you for responding. The drive is 2TB Capacity, 1.58TB free.


----------



## Modesto Vega (Feb 12, 2015)

dulaurence said:


> Thank you for responding. The drive is 2TB Capacity, 1.58TB free.


Which version of Yosemite are you on 10.10.0, 10.10.1 or 10.10.2? Which version of Lr are you on 5.7 or 5.7.1?


----------



## dulaurence (Feb 12, 2015)

modesto vega said:


> which version of yosemite are you on 10.10.0, 10.10.1 or 10.10.2? Which version of lr are you on 5.7 or 5.7.1?



osx 10.10.1
lr 5.7


----------



## Modesto Vega (Feb 12, 2015)

Could we please rewind back to the begining? How are deleting the photos? Are you using Lr to delete the photos? Are you using Finder to delete the photos?

Please explain more about your setup, you have 2 hard drives, are they both internal SSD? Is one a external hard drive?


----------



## dulaurence (Feb 12, 2015)

Modesto Vega said:


> Could we please rewind back to the begining? How are deleting the photos? Are you using Lr to delete the photos? Are you using Finder to delete the photos? Please explain more about your setup, you have 2 hard drives, are they both internal SSD? Is one a external hard drive?



I am in the Library module of LR: I press Delete; I select Delete From Disk; I get this message: "The file named “Elegant Trogon - 009.JPG” could not be moved to the Trash folder."

I have one internal SSD drive, where my catalog resides, 250GB with 39GB free. I have one internal regular 2TB drive, 1.58TB free, and that's where my photos are stored. I also have an external drive, 2TB, 722GB free that is dedicated to Time Machine.

There are several photos accessible to LR on my SSD drive. I attempted to delete one from that drive, and it works fine.


----------



## Modesto Vega (Feb 12, 2015)

dulaurence said:


> I am in the Library module of LR: I press Delete; I select Delete From Disk; I get this message: "The file named “Elegant Trogon - 009.JPG” could not be moved to the Trash folder."
> 
> I have one internal SSD drive, where my catalog resides, 250GB with 39GB free. I have one internal regular 2TB drive, 1.58TB free, and that's where my photos are stored. I also have an external drive, 2TB, 722GB free that is dedicated to Time Machine.
> 
> There are several photos accessible to LR on my SSD drive. I attempted to delete one from that drive, and it works fine.


What happens is you select that file you want to delete, "Elegant Trogon - 009.JPG", while in the library module and you try to show it in finder (this is in the Photo menu)? If you do that ,where is it located?


----------



## dulaurence (Feb 12, 2015)

Modesto Vega said:


> What happens is you select that file you want to delete, "Elegant Trogon - 009.JPG", while in the library module and you try to show it in finder (this is in the Photo menu)? If you do that ,where is it located?



It's on the 2TB spare internal drive where all my photos are stored. I suspected it might be the culprit, but it has 1.5tb free.


----------



## Modesto Vega (Feb 12, 2015)

dulaurence said:


> It's on the 2TB spare internal drive where all my photos are stored. I suspected it might be the culprit, but it has 1.5tb free.


Doesn't make sense, what happens if you move it to the main internal drive using Lr? Can you delete it?


----------



## dulaurence (Feb 12, 2015)

Modesto Vega said:


> Doesn't make sense, what happens if you move it to the main internal drive using Lr? Can you delete it?



"Doesn't make sense," is an understatement! Here's what I just tried.

I tried dragging the photo from the Library Grid View to a folder on the SSD. I got this: "File could not be moved to the selected destination."

I then opened the SSD in Finder, dragged the file from the Library Grid view to the SSD drive,. It copied the file to the SSD, and I was able to delete it.

I sure appreciate the time you're devoting to my problem. Thank you.


----------



## dulaurence (Feb 13, 2015)

dulaurence said:


> "Doesn't make sense," is an understatement! Here's what I just tried.
> 
> I tried dragging the photo from the Library Grid View to a folder on the SSD. I got this: "File could not be moved to the selected destination."
> 
> ...



For what it's worth...

Here's a scenario that is equally strange. I found an unedited picture and attempted to delete it from the grid view. Same problem persisted, "Can't move file to Trash." So, I right clicked on the picture and selected Show In Finder. It took me to the location on the 2TB drive. I dragged the file from that location to the trash and emptied the trash. I closed LR, then re-opened it. The file still showed up in the grid view. However, when I right clicked it and asked to show in finder, it was gone. Yet the picture remains on the grid view.

Aliens?!


----------



## Modesto Vega (Feb 13, 2015)

dulaurence said:


> For what it's worth...
> 
> Here's a scenario that is equally strange. I found an unedited picture and attempted to delete it from the grid view. Same problem persisted, "Can't move file to Trash." So, I right clicked on the picture and selected Show In Finder. It took me to the location on the 2TB drive. I dragged the file from that location to the trash and emptied the trash. I closed LR, then re-opened it. The file still showed up in the grid view. However, when I right clicked it and asked to show in finder, it was gone. Yet the picture remains on the grid view.
> 
> Aliens?!


We worry about that later if you don't mind; deleting in Finder and not in Lr is not a good idea.

This is starting to sound like a permissions issue. Check the permissions on the 2TB, the user you are logged in as should have full permissions on the 2TB drive and the folders where the photos you are deleting are located.


----------



## dulaurence (Feb 13, 2015)

*Voila!*



Modesto Vega said:


> We worry about that later if you don't mind; deleting in Finder and not in Lr is not a good idea.This is starting to sound like a permissions issue. Check the permissions on the 2TB, the user you are logged in as should have full permissions on the 2TB drive and the folders where the photos you are deleting are located.



Thought I responded to this, but doesn't seem to have gone through. If it did, pardon the error. Anyway, you figured it out. Here's what I did. Clicked on a photo in Library mode, grid view, and clicked Show in Finder. The picture permissions were okay, but it's parent was Read Only, as was the one on the next level up. 

I use dates to classify imports, so to summarize, it looks like this:

2TB Hard Drive 2, Read and write. 2013 Folder, Read Only. 2013-01-1 (where actual photo resides) Read Only. I changed the permission on the latter, and it deleted out of LR fine, (without changing the permissions on the 2013 folder).

So you can guess my next question: How can I change all those folders to R&W without having to Get Info on each and change? Equally disconcerting, how did they get changed in the first place?!


----------



## Modesto Vega (Feb 13, 2015)

dulaurence said:


> How can I change all those folders to R&W without having to Get Info on each and change? Equally disconcerting, how did they get changed in the first place?!


On Finder, right click on the parent folder and select Get Info, at the bottom you should have a section with "Sharing and Permissions" as the tittle; in there you should have your username under Name and "Read & Write" under Privilege, if you select your user name and click on the cog at the bottom, does it allow you to click on the "Apply to enclosed items .." option? If it does, just click on it.

Just a quick question, how was that folder created? It is a little odd it just has "Read Only" privileges.

P.S.: With parent folder I mean 2003, the one with correct permissions.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 13, 2015)

> How can I change all those folders to R&W without having to Get Info on each and change? Equally disconcerting, how did they get changed in the first place?!


Go to the OS X Disk Utility and select the volume "2TB Hard Drive 2"  Then click on the button labeled {Verify Disk Permissions}   Next click on the button labeled {Repair Disk Permissions}.  You can skip the {Verify Disk Permissions} since the button {Repair Disk Permissions} will do the verify before it does the repair.

Sometimes Updating OS X to the next decimal release manages to screw up the file/folder permissions.  I don't understand why but this option in the Disk utility app was put there by Apple to resolve this issue.


----------



## dulaurence (Feb 13, 2015)

LR creates the folder automatically. For instance, all my 2014 photos are under that parent folder. On January 1, LR creates a new parent, 2015, etc. 

Your solution works, which means I only need to Get Info on the parent folders on the 2TB drive (one for each year), then make it apply to all folders beneath it (one for each date that photos were transferred into LR). As to how those permissions got that way, I'll never know. I was just painstakingly go through all the folders in grid view and rejecting photos I no longer want. There are a lot, because I don't hold back when shooting (like the old 35mm film days). Whenever I get a hundred or so, I'd select from the Photo Menu, Delete All Rejected Photos. Then, after selecting about a hundred more, it stopped allowing deletions.

Well, you saved my butt, royally, Modesto. Thanks so much for your patience and expertise on a real stumper!


----------



## dulaurence (Feb 13, 2015)

clee01l said:


> Go to the OS X Disk Utility and select the volume "2TB Hard Drive 2"  Then click on the button labeled {Verify Disk Permissions}   Next click on the button labeled {Repair Disk Permissions}.  You can skip the {Verify Disk Permissions} since the button {Repair Disk Permissions} will do the verify before it does the repair.
> 
> Sometimes Updating OS X to the next decimal release manages to screw up the file/folder permissions.  I don't understand why but this option in the Disk utility app was put there by Apple to resolve this issue.



Wow! That sounds more like a Windows us sue than Mac?!?! Ever since Jobs left this world, my Mac stuff doesn't behave like it used to!


----------



## dulaurence (Feb 13, 2015)

dulaurence said:


> Wow! That sounds more like a Windows us sue than Mac?!?! Ever since Jobs left this world, my Mac stuff doesn't behave like it used to!



"...Windows issue..."


----------



## dulaurence (Feb 13, 2015)

dulaurence said:


> "...Windows issue..."



Cletus and Modesto, I'm trying Cletus' solution to Repair Disk Permissions. Problem is, the button is grayed out, so it won't allow the repair. I clicked on the Verify, and it said it's all okay; then clicked on just Repair (under the Verify button) and it said all is okay. But never did the two buttons on the left to Repair Disk Permissions allow me to do so.


----------



## Modesto Vega (Feb 13, 2015)

dulaurence said:


> Cletus and Modesto, I'm trying Cletus' solution to Repair Disk Permissions. Problem is, the button is grayed out, so it won't allow the repair. I clicked on the Verify, and it said it's all okay; then clicked on just Repair (under the Verify button) and it said all is okay. But never did the two buttons on the left to Repair Disk Permissions allow me to do so.


You should have 4 buttons on the left "Verify Disk Permissions" and "Repair Disk Permissions", on the right "Verify Disk" and "Repair Disk". Are you saying the ones on the left are greyed out?

Have you tried the alternative approach I mentioned on my last reply? Have you tried it with all folders containing photos?


P.S.: Steve Jobs was a technical visionary, the problem now is that Apple is the most valuable company in the stock market and could be time to milk the cow.


----------



## dulaurence (Feb 13, 2015)

Modesto Vega said:


> You should have 4 buttons on the left "Verify Disk Permissions" and "Repair Disk Permissions", on the right "Verify Disk" and "Repair Disk". Are you saying the ones on the left are greyed out?
> 
> Have you tried the alternative approach I mentioned on my last reply? Have you tried it with all folders containing photos?
> 
> ...



Yes, they are greyed out. I try double-clicking on the drive(s) and they don't light up.

I have tried the alternative approach, and it works. In fact, I did it on the disk itself. However (knew it was coming, didn't you?), now when I delete a photo(s), I get a new dialogue: "These files could not be moved to the Trash." It lists the file(s). And at the bottom it says, "The files are on a volume that does not support Trash. Would you like to permanently delete them? "
Then two buttons at the bottom: Permanently Delete Files or Cancel. If you hit the former, the picture disappears. I don't care if it supports trash or not, the pictures are gone!


----------



## Modesto Vega (Feb 14, 2015)

dulaurence said:


> If you hit the former, the picture disappears. I don't care if it supports trash or not, the pictures are gone!


Is this the intended result?

Re the disk not supporting trash, I thought this was an internal disk and not an external disk?


----------



## dulaurence (Feb 11, 2015)

I have been culling over 10,000 photos to get rid of photos not wanted. After deleting from hard drive about 700, all of a sudden I cannot delete any photos. I get the dialog, "The file named “30318162-H1-H5YHHL7R.JPG” could not be moved to the Trash folder." I am using a separate internal hard drive to store my photos, and I just noticed that any photos stored on my main drive can be deleted. So, I tried moving some photos from Hard Drive 2, where my photos are stored, to the main drive, and i get the dialog, "Can't move elected photos." I'm going nuts trying to figure out a solution. Checking Hard Drive 2, all permissions are Read & Write for everyone. Help!!!


----------



## dulaurence (Feb 14, 2015)

Yes, it's the intended result.

As for the disk, it is internal. Weird thing is I can open the disk and the Trash works fine with it deleting other files. But from LR, I get the message that the volume doesn't support Trash. Frankly, i don't care. In culling photos using lightroom, it saves me a step! I don't have to empty the trash!

Thanks again for all your help.


----------

